# Never Seen One Of These Before..



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Wonder what it is?



















Howie


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

it's beautiful, is what it is!

Some lucky bugger on here has one that turns up on the Friday/weekend threads :thumbsup:

I think it's Titanium.

Want, Now.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

This site may be helpful with ID if you have the watch:

http://www.seikowatches.com/support/ib/index.html#no6


----------



## omegamania78 (Aug 13, 2010)

howie77 said:


> Wonder what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If B&O made watches surely this would be it ! Absolutley gorgeous..


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

vamos666 said:


> Some lucky bugger on here has one that turns up on the Friday/weekend threads :thumbsup:


Are you sure you're not thinking of this V657-8140 ? 

See this post (#41) in a Friday WRUW thread: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=46469&view=findpost&p=483102










See also Makky's unveiling thread: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=46453


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> vamos666 said:
> 
> 
> > Some lucky bugger on here has one that turns up on the Friday/weekend threads :thumbsup:
> ...


No, i'm pretty sure it was the same as the OP. I remember it being really simple and elegant (not that V657 isn't elegant!)


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Found it!

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=55518&st=20

not identical but both lovely!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

vamos666 said:


> Found it!
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=55518&st=20














vamos666 said:


> Some lucky bugger on here has one that turns up on the Friday/weekend threads :thumbsup:
> 
> I think it's Titanium.


And in *TITANIUM* as you wrote (unlike the OP's presumably stainless version). :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm the lucky owner of the Titanium one mentioned :grin:

Was a very lucky find on eBay following Makky's original thread, the serial number is V732-OP00 if anyone's interested.

Lovely and unusual watches but beware they are quite small so probably not suitable for those with larger wrists


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

vamos666 said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > vamos666 said:
> ...


One of these is on its way for my Mrs Wife. Let's hope she appreciates it!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

MarkDavey said:


> I'm the lucky owner of the Titanium one mentioned :grin:
> 
> .... the serial number is V732-OP00 if anyone's interested.


Thanks for the helpful input, Mark. :thumbsup:

The first character of the case number is actually a '0' rather than an 'O'.

So your Titanium (baton dial not numeral) version is a:

Cal. / Case model no. *V732-0P00* (a.k.a. *SKG189P1*)












howie77 said:


> Wonder what it is?


Ergo the stainless version in Howie's original post is a:

Cal. / Case model no. *V732-0P20* (a.k.a. *SKG181P1*)










There are half a dozen different permutations of V732-0P00 and V732-0P20:

Stainless or Titanium, and dial faces either with batons or arabic numbers, in Black, Silver and White.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks guys for your thoughts, I'd been curious when I spotted it but didn't expect this much interest! Much appreciated.

The spot was - predictably - over at the usual market place, I'll try not to contravene any rules, but you could likely find it with search criteria along the lines of 'Seiko', 'rare' and 'New Old Stock' (and item location 'UK') if you were so inclined ...









Curiously, when I asked what the reference was, seller advised it as being 7T32-7A00.. perhaps not the original case back then? I was under the impression that the 7t32 was a chronograph. I wonder then whether the lettering has worn as I suppose it is conceivable that the *7T* could be read as *V7* instead.

I personally would have preferred an auto/hand wind movement in there, but still, I do think it photogenic. Strangely, I was reminded a little of the case shape of the O&W Ocean Master when I saw it.

And yes, there is something of the B&O about it eh!

cheers all,

Howie


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

howie77 said:


> Curiously, when I asked what the reference was, seller advised it as being 7T32-7A00.


Seller was obviously confused by your question - he also has a NOS 7T32-7A00 for sale.


----------

